# How many people are having issues getting paid?



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

I've done 7 trips today, all say pending . Is this nation wide?


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

I am having the same issue and I'm about 2300 miles from Ft Lauderdale.


----------



## Hamilton OC (Aug 1, 2018)

It's happening to me in Portland OR. I believe it is nationwide. Some say it takes hours to fix some say days. It's been 7 hours for me.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

yup, I'm thinking national. I also have 2 open tickets with support that they have yet to answer as well.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

I have a problem since yesterday. Haven't gotten a solid response. I went to visit at Green Light Hub they gave a canned response


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Mine says it will be fixed in 1-2 hours, for the last ten hours


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Albuquerque New Mexico . . . Same thing, since about 2:00 this afternoon.


----------



## Gregory McAdams (Sep 15, 2018)

Northern Colorado same problem. Payment error last trip and first time out 10:00pm


----------



## CHUMP CHANGE (Jun 25, 2018)

Today is the fUber appreciation day. Drivers are doing probono. fUber gets to keeps all the fares+tips  Pax's don't tip anyways.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

How many Uber drivers are there? That many...


----------



## Dontusefindmylocation (Jul 26, 2018)

Codyboy1 said:


> Mine says it will be fixed in 1-2 hours, for the last ten hours


Same but for 13 hours


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

As of 8:00 a.m. Sat. Am screen shotting every single ride


----------



## rayban69 (Jul 25, 2018)

24 hours later, still "processing" all 24 rides from yesterday. I think Uber's credit card with me is maxed out. I'm not driving further until the current backlog is processed. How much faster do you suppose they'd fix it if everyone did that?


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

Codyboy1 said:


> Mine says it will be fixed in 1-2 hours, for the last ten hours


This response of 1-2 hours is to keep us driving. I've been sitting at home waiting for my pay since yesterday afternoon


----------



## RestonJeep (Sep 15, 2018)

all of my trips since yesterday at 1pm are “processing”. Such BS


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Sat at home yesterday with app on. Estimated 50 ride requests. 50 declines. No rides given. 
My acceptance rate is getting close to what it usually is Lyft is such a thing is possible.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

Nationwide, I’m in NYC. Haven’t been able to cash out since 8pm last night. I called them Thursday, they told me they are having some technical issues. They don’t know when it’s gonna get fixed either. Once she told me that, it was enough for me to drive with Lyft since.


----------



## BubbaD (Sep 15, 2018)

It has been about 20 hours here. Although my trip details in app on website has since been updated and is correct. When you spend $50 on gas a day, you need that money to continue to work and this issue is now affecting bonus for trips completed. (This happened last time I was about to make bonus too and I was only a few trips from it and it was during surge timing on a weekend.) Frustrated.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I think the servers are having issues. I drove yesterday, not a single ride showing up.


----------



## Hctj (Sep 10, 2018)

Same her it is BS. How would there Tech services guys like to not get paid? I’m not driving again until this is fixed. Also my profile only pulls up about 25% of the time. I think they need to hire new computer people. There gonna have no one driving until they get this fixed.


----------



## RochesterUberDriver (Aug 24, 2017)

I was having the same issue, but Uber seems to have resolved the issue with trips, all my trips from yesterday are there now. Still no pay.


----------



## Dontusefindmylocation (Jul 26, 2018)

Hctj said:


> Same her it is BS. How would there Tech services guys like to not get paid? I'm not driving again until this is fixed. Also my profile only pulls up about 25% of the time. I think they need to hire new computer people. There gonna have no one driving until they get this fixed.


Unfortunately people are going to keep making Uber money while we can't make our money. If everyone would just stop until we get paid I think we'd get paid faster


----------



## gtask (Sep 14, 2018)

Same here in Connecticut since yesterday afternoon.
They responded to my message to support on Twitter.
Said could take up to 48 hours.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Down in Chattanooga TN as well. Last night I could see my trips and amount. Today everything is blank except my amount says pending .


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

Sacramento toast too... But there is a way to find out your TOTAL earnings pending...

Attempt to cash out... And even though you can't, your balance will show in window with red box saying instant pay is unavailable...


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

exSuperShuttle said:


> Sacramento toast too... But there is a way to find out your TOTAL earnings pending...
> 
> Attempt to cash out... And even though you can't, your balance will show in window with red box saying instant pay is unavailable...


That's no longer working in Chattanooga. I just tried calling uber and got " your call cannot be xompleted at this time. Please try again later"


----------



## KPax (Mar 22, 2018)

Related to hurricane? NC and banking services?


----------



## Guy6767 (May 8, 2018)

Dayton Ohio here - went busted at about 1 PM Friday, eventually the earnings total showed but I still can't cash out - the Driver app itself seem to stop taking rides after that as well, even at peak time w/ University of Dayton students causing surges. Did not attempt a cash out yesterday so I don't know if it would have worked then.

As of this morning, I am getting the same error everyone else is, thankfully I have the gas money for tonight covered but this cannot go into next week.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

its been down in Cleveland also for the day.....perfect time for all of us to stop driving until they pay us for rides (seems reasonable eh) as I am sure THEY are getting paid by the credit card companies of the riders. Anytime there is a problem you notice how it is in favor of Uber corporation? I cannot understate how much disdain I have for this company.


----------



## HarpAttack (Aug 27, 2018)

What if the current issue extends beyond drivers not being able to cash out and includes an issue where drivers current trips aren't even being logged into the servers? Everybody's possibly driving for free at this point. No email communication has been sent out to drivers to clarify the situation and the extent of it either so I'm not driving until I know my trips are being tallied.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Nov 6, 2016)

HarpAttack said:


> What if the current issue extends beyond drivers not being able to cash out and includes an issue where drivers current trips aren't even being logged into the servers? Everybody's possibly driving for free at this point. No email communication has been sent out to drivers to clarify the situation and the extent of it either so I'm not driving until I know my trips are being tallied.


if you have Lyft, drive with Lyft. Eventually when all drivers stop driving and Uber can't give rides, they'll start fixing their "technical problems" with more diligence.


----------



## Panelguy42 (Sep 15, 2018)

I am has this happened before? Ive only been driving for two weeks with uber. So far they only got 1 out of 10 processed.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Detroit out too since 9pm thats when i loged in to drive


----------



## SKB4EVR (Sep 15, 2018)

command3r said:


> I've done 7 trips today, all say pending . Is this nation wide?


Detroit area also has same issue with no earnings being reported and no cash out option available. SMH


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Salt Lake City down too... I have almost $125 that I can't cash out . If it's not working by tomorrow morning, I will be driving Lyft ONLY until it's fixed, at least Lyft paid me today.

What happens if they don't get it fixed by Tuesday at noon when direct deposits start processing?????


----------



## command3r (Oct 25, 2015)

Well, they're only missing 2 of my trips.. so I'm down about $15 of my $120 from yesterdays trip.. still ridiculous


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> What happens if they don't get it fixed by Tuesday at noon when direct deposits start processing?????


That's when SHTF big time. Last time that happened before we had instapay, Uber covered everyone's $35 overdrafts. This was back when drivers really could make $50k/year ~gross.

Pax don't make uber. Pax simply flock to the cheapest way to get around.
Drivers otoh implicitly trust that they will get PAID. 
Uber has to be losing millions $ per hour this goes on. 
If Direct deposit is missed & NO instapay; that valaution is going to started tumbling by the Billions.

Say what you will about TK & all the other sexual harassers of Uber pre dara; at least I always got paid fast.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh my trips are finally in there, along with all my money, but I can't cash out. This really sucks


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Uber is catching up on the light bill. They'll pay the drivers later. Maybe.


----------



## 0XDEADBEEF (Jul 28, 2018)

My money is showing up in transactions. And weekly summary. But I can't cash out still. What's going on? I hope it will at least transfer on Tuesday. Cuz if not I'm not doing anymore trips.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

I woke at 6 am eat and was able to cash out


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

Woke up this morning and instant is finally working but I lost hundreds from not having gas to drive yesterday. Since I'm a full time student I usually only drive long enough to get some food, gas, necessities during the week then drive all weekend to cover the bills. Apparently this is a very bad plan since I can never know lately if and when the Uber app is going to work. I enjoyed the work but definitely not as flexible as I was hoping for


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

I just cashed out from partners.uber.com. Apparently, that is working okay.


----------



## Drivesforfree (Sep 1, 2018)

I'm convinced this was an experiment in price gouging. Low earners that had no gas without payout and those that couldn't risk driving with no pay were kept off the roads while the higher earners were able to still drive since the app did work for requests, shockingly. The college campus near me surged up to 8x last night. I'm heading that way now to see if any of my usual riders can fill me in on how that went


----------

